# CDT questions



## snowgirl (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi-

I have 2 does, one is due to kid on 4/10.  The breeder I bought them from last fall suggested I give them the CDT vaccine this spring.  She thought Mina should have her CDT a month before kidding.  My questions are: should I wait until after she kids, or can she still get it with 2 weeks to go?  At what age should the babies get their CDT shots?  Can I get the CDT vaccine @ TSC, or do I order it from Hoeggers or Caprine Supply?  Thanks!


----------



## elevan (Mar 25, 2011)

My vet told me that if you cannot give the dam her shot 1 month prior to kidding that the kids should get their first at 1 wk of age and the dam should be vaccinated at that time as well.  Booster for kids at 5 weeks.

If you can do the 1 month prior to kidding then the kids get their first shot at 4 weeks and their booster at 8 weeks.

You can get the vaccine at TSC or order it - your choice.

My vet sells a "lamb combo" which includes the CDT vaccine and BoSe in one shot.  It costs me 1.50 each dose and comes prefilled in a syringe w/needle.


----------



## snowgirl (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the info.  Will have to check with our vet to see if she offers those pre-filled syringes.


----------



## elevan (Mar 26, 2011)

snowgirl said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the info.  Will have to check with our vet to see if she offers those pre-filled syringes.


Makes it nice when you only need a few doses at a time.  And the added benefit of not having to give 2 different injections to get them the CDT and the BoSe


----------



## highs41 (May 4, 2011)

My name is Jennifer and I am just starting off with Goats.  I have a doe that is due anytime now.  She had never had a CDT shot so I gave her first one in March thinking she was due in April.  But she still has not had the baby.  Should I still wait to give both Mama and Baby their boosters after the birth or can I go ahead and give doe her second shot.  I do know for a fact that we have tetnus in the ground at our barns because we had to put down two baby goats that got it right after birth through navel cord a few years ago!  I don't ever want to have to do that again!  Any suggestions! It has been 7 weeks since mother had the CDT shot, will it still protect the baby and for how long if she does not deliver this week?  Not sure exactly on due date. She is close though!


----------



## elevan (May 4, 2011)

highs41 said:
			
		

> My name is Jennifer and I am just starting off with Goats.  I have a doe that is due anytime now.  She had never had a CDT shot so I gave her first one in March thinking she was due in April.  But she still has not had the baby.  Should I still wait to give both Mama and Baby their boosters after the birth or can I go ahead and give doe her second shot.  I do know for a fact that we have tetnus in the ground at our barns because we had to put down two baby goats that got it right after birth through navel cord a few years ago!  I don't ever want to have to do that again!  Any suggestions! It has been 7 weeks since mother had the CDT shot, will it still protect the baby and for how long if she does not deliver this week?  Not sure exactly on due date. She is close though!


If it's been 3-4 weeks you definitely need to give mom her booster.

If she kids within 30 days then use the following schedule for the kids: 


> If you can do the 1 month prior to kidding then the kids get their first shot at 4 weeks and their booster at 8 weeks.


Regarding your tetnus situation...do you have horses with your goats?
The reason I ask is that horses naturally carry tetnus and it can be found in their poo.  You want to make sure you keep the baby and mom in a clean horse free kidding pen for 2 weeks or at least until the navel is healed if you have horses stabled and pastured with your goats.


*eta:  WELCOME TO BYH!*


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 4, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> highs41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







 
&


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 5, 2011)

x2 everything Elevan said, and wanted to add that some people give a 3rd shot to the kids another 3 to 4 weeks after the 2nd shot, especially if the mom/doe did not have a vaccination 30 days prior to kidding.  

Highs41: In your situation I would most certainly add the extra booster shot to my treatment schedule.


----------



## highs41 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks! I will give Mom her booster!  I do not have any horses at this time and have not had any at this barn in about 5 yrs.  I do have a mini donkey but she is in a different pasture with the billy and a few nannies! You are so nice for the advice! I am still trying to figure the website out.  I was not sure at first how to post and to reply to your post! Hope this works


----------



## elevan (May 6, 2011)

highs41 said:
			
		

> Thanks! I will give Mom her booster!  I do not have any horses at this time and have not had any at this barn in about 5 yrs.  I do have a mini donkey but she is in a different pasture with the billy and a few nannies! You are so nice for the advice! I am still trying to figure the website out.  I was not sure at first how to post and to reply to your post! Hope this works


It works 

If you want to reply to someone specific...there is a quote link in the lower right side of their comment.  If you click quote your next post will include their comment in a quote box (like I did here)


Has your donkey been in the pasture where the kids were that got tetnus?  Donkeys are carriers of tetnus too I believe.


----------



## highs41 (May 7, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> highs41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got the donkeys after I got the goats! I hope this baby will be alright!  The tetnus scares me so bad since are other episode!  It makes me want to pack up and move but I guess there is a chance of tetnus where ever you go!


----------



## highs41 (May 7, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your info also! It is very helpful!  You all made me feel so welcome on this forum!


----------



## elevan (May 7, 2011)

highs41 said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:/

Well I guess the best you can do is make sure mama is up to date on CD&T prior to kidding so that the kids have some immunity at birth and then give them their first shots at 3-4 weeks of age.  And make sure that she kids in a "clean" kidding pen.


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (May 11, 2011)

And I would add - if you already don't, dip their umbilical cord in iodine as soon after birth as possible.

Basically you tie it off with dental floss about an inch away from their bodies, then cut the cord (and the extra floss) just under where you tied it off so it still has the knot on the cord. Then dip thoroughly in iodine to prevent any sort of infection from traveling up the umbilical cord and getting your goaties sick.


----------

